# Hunting Land to trade to fish on your pond



## KidSalty (Jun 12, 2008)

Posted this on the Share a Trip, but thought it makes sense here too.

Willing to trade you time @ the land that I own near Cadiz, OH for the opportunity to camp/fish on your property. You are welcome to camp there, there are no buildings.

Open to cabin usage, shack usage, your land to just put up a tent, or even just fish your pond.

We have 7+ acres you can hunt on. My uncle and brother have hunted there and really enjoy it.

I prefer fishing, never hunted. I live in Mentor.

Just an idea, thought I'd toss it out there.

- Joe


----------



## wormwigglr (Jul 1, 2006)

I've got plenty of ponds to fish on but seven acres is very little to hunt on unless there is food plots.


----------



## KidSalty (Jun 12, 2008)

Like I said, I'm not a hunter, so not familiar w/ food plots. I know when my uncles go, they bring back deer. My uncle also has 8 acres connected to my 7, so I guess there's technically 15 total. All 15 would be available to you to hunt. PM me if interested.


----------

